# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشاعر  احمد السقاف-  بقلم   فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

_موسوعة( شعراء العربية)
شعراء النهضة العربية
بقلم- فالح الحجية
36
احمد السقاف

ولد أحمد محمد السقاف في الكويت في نهاية عام 1919 م بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الاولى. يرجع نسبه إلى أسرة السقاف الهاشمية المنتشرة في كثير من الأقطار العربية في الوطن العربي في الكويت، السعودية، اليمن، العراق، ومصر....
نشأ في ضاحية من ضواحي عدن تسمى بلدة "السادة" خاصة بآل السقاف، وكانت نشأته في كنف شيوخ لهم اطلاع واسع على العلوم الدينية.

وبعد إتمام دراسته عين عام 1944 مدرسا للغة العربية في المدرسة المباركية، وكانت هذه هي المدرسة الرسمية الوحيدة في الكويت في تلك الفترة وفي عام 1950 رقي مديرا للمدرسة الشرقية . وفي عام 1948 اصدر اول مجلة كويتية تصدر وتطبع بالكويت اسماها مجلة ( كاظمة ) ، ثم ترأس تحرير مجلة ( الإيمان ( بعد ذلك قام بانشاء النادي الثقافي القومي بالاشتراك مع نخبة من المثقفين وكانت مجلة ) الإيمان ) هي لسان حال النادي، وفي منتصف الخمسينيات عندما ارادت الكويت ان تصدر مجلة ثقافية كبرى اختاره الشيخ صباح الأحمد رئيس دائرة المطبوعات في الكويت انذاك في السفر الى القاهرة وغيرها من المدن الثقافية لانتقاء العاملين في تحريرها وكتابها فتعاقد مع الأديب الكبير الدكتور أحمد زكي ابو شادي ليرأس تحريرها كما تعاقد مع بعض الكتاب والفنانين التشكيليين للعمل بالمجلة،

أما حياته السياسية او العمل السياسي في الدولة فقد بدأت في أوائل الستينيات حيث عين وكيلا لوزارة الإرشاد والإعلام ( وزارة الإعلام حاليا ) ثم انتقل للعمل في الهيئة العامة للجنوب والخليج العربي بدرجة سفير سنة 1965، وقد شهدت هذه الفترة واحدا من أجل أعمال السقاف التربوية والطبية ليس في الكويت فقط وإنما على الصعيد الخليجي والعربي، اذ كلف السقاف من قبل هذه الهيئة العامة للجنوب والخليج العربي المرتبطة بوزير الخارجية بالإشراف والتخطيط لبناء المدارس والمستشفيات والمعاهد العليا في الكويت و في كثير من البلدان العربية مثل اليمن وعدن وحضرموت و الإمارات قبل أن الاتحاد وكذلك في البحرين وجنوب السودان ولا تزال إنجازاته في هذا المجال مازالت إلى الآن محل تقدير واعجاب في هذه البلدان العربية .
كتب العديد من المؤلفات منها كتاب(شعر أحمد السقاف ) الذي ضم آثاره الشعرية.
ومن مؤلفاته ايضا 
كتاب ( المقتضب في معرفة لغة العرب) 
وكتاب ( أنا عائد من جنوب الجزيرة العربية )
و ( كتاب تطور الوعي القومي في الكويت )
و كتاب (العنصرية الصهونية في التوراة )
وكتاب (الأوراق في شعراء الديارات النصرائية ) 
و كتاب ( حكايات من الوطن العربي الكبير )
وكتاب ( قطوف دانية...عشرون شاعراً جاهلياً ومخضرماً ) وكتاب ( أحلى القطوف عشرون شاعراً أموياً ومخضرما ) وكتاب ( الطرف في الملح والنوادر والأخبار والأشعار)
وكتاب (اغلى القطوف عشرون شاعرا عباسيا ) 
وكتاب (أحاديث في العروبة والقومية ) 
أما عن آثاره الفنية فله أكثر من قصيدة مغناة لعل أشهرها قصيدته " أعد الحقيبة " التي غنتها الفنانة نجاة الصغيرة ، وقصيدة " يا ظالمي " التي غنتها الفنانة نور الهدى وقصيدة "اللقاء العظيم " التي غناها المطرب الخليجي محمد مرشد ناجي والفنان محمد حسن العطروش وغيرهما .

ألسقاف شاعرعرف برومانسيته وحبه للطبيعة و كل ما يكتنفه او من حوله فقصيده تتمثل فيه رقة وعذوبة تنساب من بين ابياته 
شعره الجميل غزير المعاني ذو قابلية شعرية فذه شكل قصيده جمع بين العمود القديم وقصيدة التفعيلة الحديثة المتجددة ومن أشعاره نقرأ :

عصف الهوى بحصافتي ووقاري
فكشفت بعد تكتمي أسراري

بأبي التي ملكت عليَّ مشاعري
بجمالها ودلالها السحارِ

الكاعب المكسال ترفل في السنى
وتضوع عن أرجٍ لها فوارِ

سارقتها النظر الخجول فسددتْ
سهماً فكنت كلاعب بالنارِ

فإذا الفؤاد صريعها ولطالما
صرعتْ خليَّ القوم ذات سوارِ

والمرء إن لقي الغرام مبكراً
لقي العذاب وعاش رهن إسارِ

ما أنس لا أنس «المعظم» زاخراً
بالغيد، والأمواه، والأزهارِ

يجلو الهموم عن القلوب بحسنه
فيزيد في حسن وفي أعمارِ

وله مع الأصال أجمل منظر
بظهور أسراب من الأقمارِ

يخرجن للشط الرحيب لنزهة
وكأنهن حمائم وقماري

لكن في ألحاظهن بواتراً
فحذار من نظراتهن حذارِ .

توفي الشاعر احمد السقاف في 15\ اب اغسطس\ عام 2010 في الكويت 
رحم الله شاعرنا الكبير أحمد السقاف.

امير البيــــــــــا  ن العربي
د. فالح نصيف الحجية
العراق- ديالى - بلدروز

******************************  *****_

----------

